# Free Orchestral Library -Sonatina Symphonic (Strings, Brass, Woddwind & Percussion)



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Apr 15, 2012)

Library Download Links
Sonatina Symphonic Orchestra

Official Demo
Sonatina Symphonic Orchestra Demo.mp3 - File Shared from Box - Free Online File Storage


You will need one of these applications to play the .Sfz format files in your DAW.

ShortCircuit

vemberaudio.se - shortcircuit

Cakewalk Sfz Player (link at bottom of page, no need to sign up)

Cakewalk - SFZ Player


Note; Sfz Player by Cakewalk has some issues with multiple instances, you may prefer ShortCircuit.




Overall, a nice library of realistic and useful sounds.

Samples




Orchestration Tutorials


Enjoy!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is LA Scoring Strings, the #1 orchestral library as I write this. Please take a listen and compare the two libraries. People seem to like John William's scores for these types of comparison demos.





Sfz Player tutorial

http://www.soundbrewer.com/pages.php?pageid=20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GysLVOrJfvA

When installing the VSTi (Shortcircuit OR Sfz player by RGC Audio, now cakewalk) make sure to place it in your DAW's VST folder, so it appears with your other VSTi's. Same goes for the library, as you will need to find it when you try to load up the samples in your DAW. Best of luck!


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice!

I won't use it because I already have East West and Kontakt libraries, but this is really cool!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Zer01 (Apr 22, 2012)

This is really cool! I couldn't figure out Short Circuit at all but sfz player works fine. I tried it on some Dimmu Borgir midis and I was kind of blown away.

Are there any free sample libraries for guitar sounds? Teh googles are not my friend today. Thanks!


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 23, 2012)

this is exactly what I need, will be trying out when I get home from work


----------



## the unbearable (Apr 23, 2012)

I really like it... haven't used it on a project yet, buy it may well dethrone squidfont orchestral as my go to for string sounds


----------



## Fiction (Apr 23, 2012)

I assume no pro tools?

Either way, sounds great man.


----------



## the unbearable (Apr 23, 2012)

the unbearable said:


> I really like it... haven't used it on a project yet, buy it may well dethrone squidfont orchestral as my go to for string sounds



correction: just used the cor anglais (english horn) on the bridge of my newest work in progress. kickass...


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm really glad this recommendation has helped! 

If you read the description at the author's site it seems he compiled the samples from various free sounds from reputable sources, such as universities and educational establishments that specialise in recording. He used the SFZ player format because it is free, unlike Kontakt which requires the author to pay for approval.

You can open the SFZ player Vsti in ProTools.

The only thing that's lacking is a GUI which would tie all the samples together, like commercial sample libraries. But it works fine as it is and sounds great, especially for the price... Free!!!


----------



## Zer01 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone know of any other free sample libraries? Synths, guitar, bass, whatever? This is all new to me and I have a zillion things I want to try.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 25, 2012)

What about Mac users?

&#3232;_&#3232;
&#3232;_&#3232;
&#3232;_&#3232;
&#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 25, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> What about Mac users?
> 
> &#3232;_&#3232;
> &#3232;_&#3232;
> ...



It's Karma for all those fucking times some shitdick has said "Hurr Durr get a Mac" in response to someone having a computer problem.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool story bro.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 26, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> What about Mac users?
> 
> &#3232;_&#3232;
> &#3232;_&#3232;
> ...



Alchemy Player - Free VST/Audio Unit/RTAS Plugin - Free SFZ Player + 1GB Samples

i've got this running on my macbook pro using logic, loads this library fine


----------



## the unbearable (Apr 30, 2012)

the unbearable said:


> correction: just used the cor anglais (english horn) on the bridge of my newest work in progress. kickass...



Used here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/196278-voxengo-boogex-tone-test-song-also-featuring-sonatina-sfz-cor-anglais.html


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Downloading...thanks for the post!


----------

